# shimano stradic 2500 Ci4



## jspin32 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys
im probably going to get a shimano stradic 2500 Ci4 soon
just wondering what rod i should match it up to?
Im thinking shimano mexican fire in the raider II series or the phleuger trion
I'm going to be chasing small jews, mac tuna, mangrove jack and tailor etc, those medium sized fish, just a step up from the bream, flathead, whiting etc
also what braid strength and leader do you think i need?
Last question, for the fish i said im chasing do you think the shimano stradic 3000 Ci4 would be better then the 2500Ci4?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you planning to use the one outfit for both mangrove jack, jews and mac tuna, as well as bream, etc? It's a pretty big ask. You might get away with a 2-5kg rod, but then you will lose a lot of finesse on the smaller species.

Interestingly, both the Stradic CI4 2500 and the 3000 are exactly the same size. The spools are interchangable. One spool holds slightly more than the other. That's the only difference.

I have a Pfleuger Trion 2-4kg rod with a Stradic 2500 C14 and it's a good well balanced outfit. I have it spooled with 10lb Power Pro braid and I use 3 kg flourocarbon leaders. It's a great alrounder for smaller species and it will handle some of the larger species where there's no snags, etc.

I also have a LOX Snapper SP 2-5kg rod that I use with a Shimano 3000 sized reel, which takes more of the slightly heavier line that I use on this reel. I use this outfit on snapper and targeting small jew, etc. I have used this outfit on bream and flathead, but it's not as suitable as the Trion.

I really like the Stradic CI4 range of reels. I own many far more expensive reels, but I enjoy using my Stradics, as they're so light and pleasant to use.

Mick


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

A 2500ci4 matched to either a Mexican Raider 3-6kg or a Trion 3-6kg would be a great combo for the species you mentioned. Both are gutsy rods and will be able to put hurt on _most_ fish you in-counter.
Cheers


----------



## jspin32 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Mick, 
im basically planning to go for tailor and mactuna, nothing too big
i already have a combo for the bread and butter species so i wont be using the new combo for the bream etc.
so i will most likely go the stradic 2500 Ci4 and probably a phleuger trion 3-6kg
Also do you know where i could get a good deal, or where there are cheaper stradics 2500 Ci4?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Some good deals on Berkley DropShot Tournament Pros at the moment.

I've got a couple of older Berkley rods and can't fault them.

Marty


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought my last Stradic CI4 (a 4000) at the Melbourne Boat Show for $200. It was a great deal. They had all the sizes there for $200.

I bought all my other Stradic CI4's from various sellers on US ebay. I paid around the $200 mark each time, including the postage.

What sort of fishing do you normally do? I assumed you used soft plastics, hence my recommendations about which rod would be the most suitable. It would be very difficult to use bream SPs with any finesse on a 3-6kg rod. If you use bait, or even hard bodies, then everything will be fine.

Mick


----------



## jspin32 (Jun 26, 2011)

yeh thats a good deal
i am probably going to get mine from the US aswell
around the $200 mark
did u find any problems with the postage or anything

I fish a bit of soft plastics, HB's and bait
will the stradic 2500 do fine against small mac tuna?

Ta,

Jack


----------



## rastus (Mar 2, 2010)

go the 3000 ci4
I bought one recently, went in looking at the 2500 but the 3000 is almost as light and with more line capacity, and has a better nob on the handle. also they are light i mean its hard to find rods that balance nicely i have thought about putting some led in the rod butt to even it out a little.... or get a custom.


----------



## Trax86 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mate I have that exact setup shimano raider II and a stradic c14 2500 reel and I find they work great together, handles estuary fishing without a drama. You won't be disappointed


----------

